# A Guide to Grappling Gear



## Andrew Green (Mar 1, 2006)

> So you are training in a sport that, at its core, consists of two human beings rolling around trying to submit one another. This all seems very simple, and you don't need a lot of gear to get started other than a mat (and maybe a gi). In this article I am going to discuss a few additional items might make your time on the mats more enjoyable and productive.



Full Article: http://grapplearts.com/Grappling-Gear.html

So what does everyone here where for grappling?


----------



## Eternal Beginner (Mar 1, 2006)

In our club I would say about 10% wear mouthguards during regular practice.  I wear one for competitions only, as do a lot of my training partners.

As far as ear guards go, about 10% as well wear them during regular practice.  I wear mine about 30% of the time during regular drilling (depending on what we are doing) and try to avoid it during competitions because the added difficulty in extracting your head and I like to hear my coach clearly. 

I developed a swollen ear at a tournament in Edmonton and didn't notice it until the flight home.  As my family had stayed in Edmonton an extra day, I had to do the draining and compression all by myself - NOT FUN.  Ear guards are your friends.

Virtually no one wears a cup at my club.  The few guys that did got harangued because they hurt during RNC's and I know I have tapped during north/south because of a danged cup in the eye!:miffer:

Nobody wears shoes unless they are nursing a foot or toe injury.  They can, just no one thus far has chosen to on a regular basis.


----------

